# NT films



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

So, which films do you think capture the NT mentality the best? And why do you think that? Also, which films would you recommend to your fellow NTs?

My personal choice is 'The Godfather' trilogy (especially the first two films), because it's filled with NT characters: Don Vito and Michael Corleone are both INTJs, I suspect Tom Hagen to be an INTP, most 'villains' (especially Hyman Roth and Virgil Sollozzo) are probably ENTJs, etc. Furthermore, the story is mostly based around the strategic difficulties of the Corleone Crime Syndicate in their power struggle (which are dealt with in a very cold-blooded and rational way) and the emotional difficulties of the NT main characters, who's emotions are raw and often undercooled. For example: the scene in which Michael visits Vito in the garden when Vito's already semi-retired. Both men are clearly very emotional underneath, but they don't address their emotions directly and they even try (and mostly succeed) to hide these emotions. They rather talk about how to find the betrayer in the organization and about their wine and family, rather than addressing their actual emotions.

I also thought 'The Matrix' would be a good pick, but that's probably more a good INTx film than a portrait of the NTs in general. Also, it's too symbolic and abstract to give an accurate portrait of real-life NTs and their coping mechanisms.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Any film about time travel usually fits that bill. Primer and Donnie Darko are two good examples. They have convoluted storylines that take multiple viewings to grasp and it's something all NTs seem to find alluring. 

Dark and satirical comedies seem to be another huge NT thing. Something about the closeness to reality makes them a lot funnier. 

Obscure mindfuck movies as well like the movie Pi.


----------



## DeritIS (Dec 25, 2010)

Kubrick.

..


----------



## mickyj300x (Nov 7, 2010)

Christopher Nolan's films.


----------



## clawsthatcatch (Feb 1, 2011)

American Beauty.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

"Garden State" would be my recommendation though this film did have a few parallels to my life that may have made it hit a bit harder than other films.


----------



## Sellihca (May 15, 2010)

The Lovely Boners


----------



## clawsthatcatch (Feb 1, 2011)

Sellihca said:


> The Lovely Boners


Is this a porno?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

clawsthatcatch said:


> Is this a porno?


If it isn't yet... well, Rule 34.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

2001: A Space Odyssey, no doubt. 
Wall Street
Fight Club
The Sting was pretty cool too.


----------



## clawsthatcatch (Feb 1, 2011)

topgun31 said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey, no doubt.
> Wall Street
> Fight Club
> The Sting was pretty cool too.


How could I have forgotten 2001: a space odyssey?

I'll also add Forbidden Planet to the list.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

A Beautiful Mind
Pi
Good Will Hunting


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

clawsthatcatch said:


> American Beauty.


How is that not far more SF than NT? 

Pi is good. I don't think most people would be able to get it. Also, primer. Assuming we're talking NT specific.


----------



## clawsthatcatch (Feb 1, 2011)

Bunker Man said:


> How is that not far more SF than NT?
> 
> Pi is good. I don't think most people would be able to get it. Also, primer. Assuming we're talking NT specific.


It's been awhile since I saw American Beauty, but I remember it being very cynical. I thought Spacey's character was ENTP.

I could be mistaken. Why do you think it's SF?


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone seen The Interview? Tell me you haven't fantasized about that. haha


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Bunker Man said:


> How is that not far more SF than NT?
> 
> Pi is good. I don't think most people would be able to get it. Also, primer. Assuming we're talking NT specific.


What's so hard to get about Pi? I would think Primer is much harder to get than Pi is.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned David Lynch.


----------



## clawsthatcatch (Feb 1, 2011)

kallisti said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned David Lynch.


Really? I saw Mulholland Drive and thought it was one of the most illogical movies I've ever seen. Am I wrong?


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not sure how logical a psychological thriller really needs to be. If you're talking about all the pieces of the movie fitting together... they do, after a little thought. Have you seen Lost Highway or Blue Velvet?


----------



## clawsthatcatch (Feb 1, 2011)

kallisti said:


> I'm not sure how logical a psychological thriller really needs to be. If you're talking about all the pieces of the movie fitting together... they do, after a little thought. Have you seen Lost Highway or Blue Velvet?


I wrote a paper recently on Mulholland Drive, so I agree that there are themes which tie the movie together (I wrote about the relationship the movie has to mythological stories) but the weird, irrationality irked me more than excited me. But I don't really like postmodernism.

I have not seen Lost Highway or Blue Velvet.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

I forgot to add "Network." It's a GREAT movie made in 1976 regarding media influence and corporations. Here are a few clips. I suggest watching the whole movie.











This movie is more real today than it was in 1976


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

clawsthatcatch said:


> I wrote a paper recently on Mulholland Drive, so I agree that there are themes which tie the movie together (I wrote about the relationship the movie has to mythological stories) but the weird, irrationality irked me more than excited me. But I don't really like postmodernism.
> 
> I have not seen Lost Highway or Blue Velvet.


Those themes really tied the room together, dude...

Guess which movie I think should be on any NT's list.


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd say:
Pulp Fiction 
Fight Club
A Clockwork Orange
Dr. Strangelove
AI
12 Angry Men
No Country for Old Men
Metropolis
2001
Enemy at the Gates
Clerks


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Fight Club
Inception
Memento
Run Lola Run


----------



## Doctor von Science (Jun 6, 2011)

Memento
The Prestige
Inception
Fight Club
Shutter Island
The Machinist
The Truman Show
Primer
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Trying to post some different stuff. Really could be almost any science fiction movie, some dramas, and some of the dark humor type movies.

Philip K Dick book based movies (blade runner, minority report, adjustment bureau, total recall... inception was similar to ubik)
Gattaca
Moon
Contact
District 9
Watchmen
Apocalypse Now
Thank you for smoking
Being John Malkovich
Burn after reading


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nolan films 
Kubrick films
Lynch films 
Charlie Kaufman films 
The Usual Suspects
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy 
Apocalypse Now 
Taxi Driver (maybe skews more NF, but whatever)
The Social Network 
American Psycho 
The Squid and the Whale (Jeff Daniels' character is an xNTP if I ever saw one.)


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

inception was fun

a scanner darkly was also a good time

and i know someone said watchmen


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

topgun31 said:


> I forgot to add "Network." It's a GREAT movie made in 1976 regarding media influence and corporations. Here are a few clips. I suggest watching the whole movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 

One of my favourite films of all time. I'd add Sydney Lumet as another director whose films would appeal to the NT demographic.


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

ENTJ - The Godfather, Wall Street, Anything with people dressed in tailored suits who seek for prestige and power.
INTJ - 2001: A Space Odyssey, A Clockwork Orange, 12 monkeys, Se7en. Anything dark and cerebral. Bonus points if it takes place in a Crapsack World.
ENTP - District 9, In Bruges, Idiocracy, Inception, Infernal Affairs, Rush Hour
INTP - The Matrix, Hackers, Ghost in the Shell, Pi, Primer, Anything with math.

If that isn't generalizing, I don't know what is. :crazy:


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I must be the only NT who hated Fight Club. I thought it was boring, and it was way too symbolic. If you are trying to make a point about society, fine, but don't make it into a movie with a plot that seems stupid after you see the ending. There are some good lines, and Norton and Pitt did a great job, but I find the movie to be highly overrated.

I wanted to add some.

The Big Lebowski: Lebowski seems like an INTP to me. He's super chill, but also pretty cerebral. The movie has some weird humor, but I really like it at least.

Officespace: This movie would appeal to anyone who feels weird being in the normal work environment and who hates repetition. I'd say NT's are like that. 

Spaceballs/Blazing Saddles: NT's are a sucker for parodies, I'd bet.


----------



## Kips (Jul 10, 2012)

I recently watched _Night Train to Lisbon_. I think the main character, Raimund, might be quite a typical INTP.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Gattaca
There Will be Blood
A Clockwork Orange
Sunshine
Trainspotting
District 9
Charlie Bartlett
Bladerunner
Fight Club
Inception
Memento
In Bruges
AI
The Social Network
The Last King of Scotland
El secreto de sus ojos
La Vita E Bella
The Lookout


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)




----------

